# Opinions on body side molding



## aewid (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a set on my car. Color matched perfectly and were easy to install. Also put a chrome strip on the bottom of the door cuz I thought it classed up the car a bit. I'll have to see about posting a pic.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I installed them on 2012 Black Granite........I ordered the ones that are color matched but have a chrome rail in the center of the moulding.

The color match is spot on and frankly, I find the large expanse of door panel a bit....much, and a invitation to door or cart dings.

So, I'm pleased with the visual change and a bit of piece of mind (odds are though, it'll never see a parking lot.....)

Rob


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

pics on the black granite please...I would like to do it if it looks good!


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I am considering ordering Silver Iced Metallic strips for my 2014 1Lt. Here is a link to the set that I would like to order. Please post pics if anyone has done this.

View attachment 100106


Chevy Cruze Painted Body Side Molding - Chevy Door Protection and Cruze Side Body Molding


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure why anyone would bother with these, as they only work on half the cars you park by and personally I hate the look. Go park next to a truck or SUV, most of the time that side molding is below their door.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

aewid said:


> I have a set on my car. Color matched perfectly and were easy to install. Also put a chrome strip on the bottom of the door cuz I thought it classed up the car a bit. I'll have to see about posting a pic.


oh would love to see a pic of that that sounds cute!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Just my opinion, I do not care for how they look at all.
I avoid door jobs by parking away from everyone else.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm a fan of no door trim but like the chrome ones on the bottom of the door. If the legacy moldings weren't recessed I would have taken them off long ago. I took them off my dodge neon and it made the car look better. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Just my opinion, I do not care for how they look at all.
> I avoid door jobs by parking away from everyone else.


you can't always park away from other cars though especially with kids. what do you do when a lot is full?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MamaCruze said:


> you can't always park away from other cars though especially with kids. what do you do when a lot is full?


Truthfully the kids opening the doors will give you damage no mater where you park. If I am at the store with them I usually parked far and had a blanket over the 1yr olds face of it was windy. There never is a close spot even if I have the handicap placerd in the car. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I will typically just try to find a spot.. but if I am in a shady spot or next to a shady car I will make note of the license plate in my head just in case. That's how I roll..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

phpsteve said:


> I will typically just try to find a spot.. but if I am in a shady spot or next to a shady car I will make note of the license plate in my head just in case. That's how I roll..


Make sure to park on the drives side of the car if you are that paranoid after parking there. The passengers usually don't give a **** and will more likely open the door how ever they want to right into yours. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> you can't always park away from other cars though especially with kids. what do you do when a lot is full?


Having a kiddo doesn't change how I park, but I suppose everyone has a different situation. We don't mind extra walking at all.

I just carefully pick my spot and I know how to utilize the space. I like end spots where I can park slightly over or on the end line, or spots where one side is protected, like along a curb where I can get right along the curb and leave extra space on the other side. Usually when I park like that in a full lot or a lot that will fill up, the people who end up parking next to me are people with expensive cars 



Merc6 said:


> Make sure to park on the drives side of the car if you are that paranoid after parking there. The passengers usually don't give a **** and will more likely open the door how ever they want to right into yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Yeah, true, though you know the driver's side will be opened on every car... where the driver may not even have a passenger.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yeah, true, though you know the driver's side will be opened on every car... where the driver may not even have a passenger.


Driver "usually" has some care for their car unless it's not their car. I seen people with lesser valuable cars than ours go out of their way to not ding a door. If it's a person who has an expensive car pretty much handed to them and just drives it(usually has the front wheels covered in brake dust to the point they no longer look like alloys). Those I take my chance with the passenger side as they ack almost like its a rental car. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Driver "usually" has some care for their car unless it's not their car. I seen people with lesser valuable cars than ours go out of their way to not ding a door. If it's a person who has an expensive car pretty much handed to them and just drives it(usually has the front wheels covered in brake dust to the point they no longer look like alloys). Those I take my chance with the passenger side as they ack almost like its a rental car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Yeah, totally, or a lease since it seems like most people lease cars these days and treat the car like it's temporary! I think in a lot of cases other people who care about their car know how to spot other people who care about their car, since they're probably the only other people who are looking for that prime parking in the back of a lot haha. In my area the people who I see not giving a f*** are mom drivers in minivans and suvs. smh.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I just carefully pick my spot and I know how to utilize the space. I like end spots where I can park slightly over or on the end line, or spots where one side is protected, like along a curb where I can get right along the curb and leave extra space on the other side.


 That is my parking process too.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't even get me started on bad parking. The YMCA is without a doubt the worst place on earth for this, and in spite of me always taking a corner spot when I take my kid to swim (therefore giving my passenger side more room between the line of the next spot), I've been dinged up numerous times by twats in minivans and crossovers. I've taken to posting the following flyers on their windshields now, hopefully it helps get the message across. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I really want to keep my car for a long time. I am thinking of practicality. My 1999 Honda Civic is still "dent-less" and it has trim on the doors and it looks good. My daughter is driving the Honda since I purchased the Cruze.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

My parking rules: 

-As far away as safely possible (walking is good exercise).
-Never park next to a 2-door car. I know how far they open! I have one. (Honda civic)
-End spot if possible.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

It definitely is nerve wracking. **** even in my own car.. when my kids get out.. I'm like.. WATCH THE DOOR .. And I cringe that they don't get that shot of sugar energy and throw it open.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

phpsteve said:


> It definitely is nerve wracking. **** even in my own car.. when my kids get out.. I'm like.. WATCH THE DOOR .. And I cringe that they don't get that shot of sugar energy and throw it open.


The Cruze doors are like Russian roulette. They either fling out far or open half a foot and come back closed on you or the passengers. I timed my door pull so I never pull them close when I get in. I just jump in and pull that left leg in as fast as I can. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> The Cruze doors are like Russian roulette. They either fling out far or open half a foot and come back closed on you or the passengers. I timed my door pull so I never pull them close when I get in. I just jump in and pull that left leg in as fast as I can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I'm glad I'm not the only one! I also do the same when I get out. Makes life easier


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Have you ever noticed that when you park far away in a completely empty area of the lot that there will be cars all around yours when you get back?


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> The Cruze doors are like Russian roulette. They either fling out far or open half a foot and come back closed on you or the passengers. I timed my door pull so I never pull them close when I get in. I just jump in and pull that left leg in as fast as I can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


You are 100% correct.. there is that small section of relief between but it is so short, you could break wind and the door will fly open.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> Have you ever noticed that when you park far away in a completely empty area of the lot that there will be cars all around yours when you get back?


Yes! Or there is that ONE PERSON THAT PARKS RIGHT NEXT TO YOU WHEN THERE IS A MILLION SPOTS ALL AROUND THAT ARE EMPTY!?!?#? I hate those people lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> Have you ever noticed that when you park far away in a completely empty area of the lot that there will be cars all around yours when you get back?


 Luckily they are cars of more value. Usualy if they aren't of value, I managed to park where all the employees park. Just remember if you are going to a 24 hr wal mart or equivalent the outer parking lot may be used for van dwellers and commuter parking.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I bet if you put Police Crime Scene tape around your vehicle nobody will go near it.


----------

